# Bristol airport parking query



## Col_Buendia (Mar 19, 2006)

I've got to fly from Bristol airport on Tuesday (21st March) and am coming over from Cardiff in the car. Yeah, yeah, I know the story about transport and the environment, but spare me for the mo, I'm flying home for a funeral 

So, I just wanted to know if any of you SW lot might have any good suggestions for avoiding having to pay 2-3 days parking in the airport. I'm assuming that that will prove costly, and I'd be glad to not have to cough it up. Like, I'll need the cash to get back over the bridge to safety in Wales


----------



## FruitandNut (Mar 19, 2006)

What about an airport bus to Lulsgate?


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 19, 2006)

Your welcome to park your car outside my house..... then you can get the little train to temple meads and then get the airport bus...

Only trouble is I'm at work on Tues..so you would have to sort it out, but I'm happy to give u directins and train times etc....


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi man there are shedloads of unoffical car parks araound there that charge stupid thing like a fiver. Have a qucik google for Bristol Airport parking. It should turn up a few.

I would say you could park it out ours as we only live just down the road from there. BUT it might not be there when you get back, and I dunno how you would get to the airport form there if your flying at a time thats when I'm at work.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 19, 2006)

Cheers for the replies, and ta for the kind offers. 






			
				djbombscare said:
			
		

> there are shedloads of unoffical car parks araound there that charge stupid thing like a fiver.


 That was what I wanted to know! I had a google, and seems like there's a standard-ish price going among the online carparks, which is about £22-26 for 3 days  But I'll go early and have a bit of a sniff around, I know in Belfast there's a few sites outside the airport that charge less than the top whack, so hopefully I'll find somewhere less pricey.


----------



## spudulike (Mar 19, 2006)

We're off to Amsterdam next month and paying for the official car park - at the moment you get a £10 voucher for money off duty free if you spend £30 or more. BUT we booked in advance £26 for 4 days - I think it was £33 if you book less than 7 days in advance so not as much saving if you're flying on 21st


----------



## geminisnake (Mar 19, 2006)

I've seen quite a few places do cheaper than airport parking from the bus on the way up to the airport, they're all on the right hand side iirc.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Mar 19, 2006)

One of them is called 'The Forge' iirc.

website


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 19, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> One of them is called 'The Forge' iirc.
> 
> website



Oh that's cool, they're a fiver a day. That'll do.

Your great, KBT. Multi-foruming, and not only do you provide the car, you provide the car park as well  

ETA: Hey, SWesties, it takes a Welshy to answer a welshy's question about Bristol in yr forum! Tsk tsk


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 20, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Oh that's cool, they're a fiver a day. That'll do.
> 
> Your great, KBT. Multi-foruming, and not only do you provide the car, you provide the car park as well
> 
> ETA: Hey, SWesties, it takes a Welshy to answer a welshy's question about Bristol in yr forum! Tsk tsk



They're the only ones that Fly from Bristol. . .we all fly from Cardiff cos we get to do the duty free when we go over the bridge as well


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 20, 2006)

Well, it's a fucking joke man. I mean, I'm not a huge fan of this polluting low-cost air thing, but Cardiff-Belfast at 4 days notice with BMI baby, £170. Bristol-Belfast with Easyjet, £85. Plus petrol, bridge & carpark, still comes in about £40-50 cheaper. Dunno why you lot are tripping over to Cardiff... maybe we should swap?


----------



## Poot (Mar 20, 2006)

By the way, when I left my car in Bristol Airport car park a couple of weeks ago I paid the princely sum of £19. I booked it online and was given a reference number. 

When I went to _leave_ the car park I handed my entrance ticket to the chappie on the gate and told him my reference and he refused to let me out without a printed confirmation. I repeated my reference, he went to his computer and *pretended* to look it up before coming back and saying "nah, love, that reference don't exist. You'll have to pay again" 

Poot Baby was screaming, a queue had formed behind me, it was dark, I was exhausted and had another two-and-a-half-hour drive ahead of me. Furthermore my credit card was in the boot so I couldn't pay even if I'd had the inclination to do so. Which I didn't.

Luckily he recognised that I was a woman on the edge and raised the barrier, otherwise I might have done something I might later have regretted. But just for future reference, remember to print out the confirmation. Or perfect a menacing scowl that suggests a violent outburst is in the offing.


----------



## Poot (Mar 20, 2006)

By the way (again) my mum had exactly the same experience at Birmingham airport last year except they called the police on her for being abusive and then she nearly got arrested because the policeman was a patronising arse and she lost her temper.

Go Mum!


----------



## space-hopper (Mar 21, 2006)

heh cheers col, i'm flying out to madrid from bristol next month and was wondering car or train and you just cleared it up for me.
train is cheaper for me


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 22, 2006)

Poot said:
			
		

> By the way (again) my mum had exactly the same experience at Birmingham airport last year except they called the police on her for being abusive and then she nearly got arrested because the policeman was a patronising arse and she lost her temper.
> 
> Go Mum!




Ah just back the car and rev the engine very hard !! Smile Inanely and watch the gate lift. 

If it doesn't aim the car at the bloke in the box.


----------



## Poot (Mar 22, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Ah just back the car and rev the engine very hard !! Smile Inanely and watch the gate lift.
> 
> If it doesn't aim the car at the bloke in the box.



 

In typical fashion, it was my mild mannered, jumper-wearing, patience-of-a-saint dad that was doing the driving. And it was my tiny, volatile, Paisley-ite* mum that was doing the shouting. It's a combination that has worked for them for many years. A bit like "good cop, bad cop"   

I, however, am my mother's daughter   

*By which I mean that she is from Paisley, not that she has anything to do with the Reverend Ian Paisley, although I'm starting to see a resemblance...


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 22, 2006)

you can take the woman out of paisley...


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 22, 2006)

Poot said:
			
		

> In typical fashion, it was my mild mannered, jumper-wearing, patience-of-a-saint dad that was doing the driving. And it was my tiny, volatile, Paisley-ite* mum that was doing the shouting. It's a combination that has worked for them for many years. A bit like "good cop, bad cop"
> 
> I, however, am my mother's daughter
> 
> *By which I mean that she is from Paisley, not that she has anything to do with the Reverend Ian Paisley, although I'm starting to see a resemblance...


----------

